# Thai "sling shot man" copy



## zpx (Oct 21, 2010)

Made out of hard rock maple. I tried copying the thai man's slingshot as best I could. Used flatbands from a material called "Stretchwell", very similar to Theraband. Violet is their strongest resistance offered. Anyone else try to clone/copy this design?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice one


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2011)

Are you talking about the guy on the Chinese tv show contest? He is an excellent shot. I love how he justs pulls back and let's fly. His shooter looked very similar to this. Great job! I think I may have to try this. Almost looks like Jorges phoenix. Any up close pics of the Thai mans sling?


----------



## zpx (Oct 21, 2010)

SlingshotSean said:


> Are you talking about the guy on the Chinese tv show contest? He is an excellent shot. I love how he justs pulls back and let's fly. His shooter looked very similar to this. Great job! I think I may have to try this. Almost looks like Jorges phoenix. Any up close pics of the Thai mans sling?


That's exactly who I'm talking about! I wish there were close up pictures of his slingshot, I've only been able to pause a few videos to get a glimpse of it. His appears to be a little more rounded out like a wing shape.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice one zpx I notice you're using zip ties to attach the bands to the forks,how long do they last done this way? thanks


----------



## zpx (Oct 21, 2010)

If you pause this video 



 at 32 seconds, you can get a nice view of it.

I'd love to see more people trying to copy this design and possibly market it, I know I'd buy one.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Beautiful. Nice grain in that maple!









BTW, never heard of stretchwell before, but they appear to have a wide variety of great stuff! Stretchwell.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

Yep that's him. Maybe you can make a vid when you've got the hang of it. Or Ill see you when you appear on a Chinese game show.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Your slingshot looks like his, but the elastic attachment is different.

He cuffs the elastic around the fork tips and what he uses is a lot slower than those exercise bands, still if you want to go all the way authentic you can always buy that type of elastic as I have seen Thai vendors selling the stuff on Ebay.

Nico


----------



## bbshooter (Jun 3, 2010)

A frame taken from the video showing the fork, and the tubes.

View attachment 8631


View attachment 8632


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

bbshooter said:


> A frame taken from the video showing the fork, and the tubes.
> 
> View attachment 8631
> 
> ...


They arent tubes amigo,

They are a solid semi rectangular natural rubber here's a picture






and a link for zpx if you want to order some its cheap. http://cgi.ebay.com/Elastic-Rubber-Band-wooder-Slingshot-Catapult-/260786173564?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb811367c

Hope this helps
Nico


----------



## bbshooter (Jun 3, 2010)

Nico, thank you for the correction. After posting my comments I got to thinking that the "Thai man" was getting a lot of power out of a single tube on each side. I kept trying to picture a skinny tube (like 1745) that had that much power. My thanks for posting the link.


----------



## zpx (Oct 21, 2010)

slingshot_sniper said:


> Nice one zpx I notice you're using zip ties to attach the bands to the forks,how long do they last done this way? thanks


After having tried this I would not recommend zip ties, especially for very strong bands. I shoot this slingshot african style, opposite of over-the-top, and with very heavy bands the zip ties would not prevent the bands from shifting around the forks. I tried the constrictor knot with strong line but got the same result. I'll be cutting deeper grooves and using the rubber band method of attachment here on out.


----------



## zpx (Oct 21, 2010)

Oh one other thing I forgot to add. Theraband is far superior to Stretchwell, in case anyone was going to try it.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

zpx said:


> If you pause this video at 32 seconds, you can get a nice view of it.
> 
> I'd love to see more people trying to copy this design and possibly market it, I know I'd buy one.


Great shooting, I like all their trick shots


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I've watched this Thai guy for a few years now and I've said it before, I think he may be the best shooter out there.He has an awesome acquire and release and is pure instinctive. He was probably shooting a slingshot since he was very young. Many of those villages procure their food through the use of basic weapons,sticks,bows, blowguns,slings etc.There is a video I saw of this guy that totally blew me away. They (TV crew) set cans on top of posts alongside the road and this guy sat on the back of a moving motorcycle and nailed every can with his slingshot while going around 30 or so miles and hour-Talk about tough to do! He is something! Flatband


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's a beautiful slingshot and I love the grain in that wood. Nice!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

zpx said:


> If you pause this video http://www.youtube.c...h?v=qxPzraVxlu8 at 32 seconds, you can get a nice view of it.
> 
> I'd love to see more people trying to copy this design and possibly market it, I know I'd buy one.


It takes the one with good teeth too long to hit something.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

zpx said:


> Made out of hard rock maple. I tried copying the thai man's slingshot as best I could. Used flatbands from a material called "Stretchwell", very similar to Theraband. Violet is their strongest resistance offered. Anyone else try to clone/copy this design?


Low profile, close to the hand, there is a reason.


----------

